# Rachio 3 Issue



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

This Rachio 3 is fairly new to me so I'm still playing with it and understanding how it all works.

I have it setup as Flex daily.

When I'm on the home page It shows I received insanely high precipitation for 2 days, but what's weird is both are identical.

So obviously rachio filled my zones and never irrigated.

I'm using only 1 weather station 3.4km from my house and we haven't got a drop of rain in April so far.




Any ideas what's going on here?
I tried on the Rachio community site but no responses yet.
@g-man


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Click on more detail and see what the system is recording as rain. Then go to the weather station website and see what it is recording. It is likely the station is not calibrated. Let the owner know and switch stations.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> Click on more detail and see what the system is recording as rain. Then go to the weather station website and see what it is recording. It is likely the station is not calibrated. Let the owner know and switch stations.


Thanks!

That's exactly what it was. Much appreciated


----------

